# Viking Pans?



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying some having felt their weight. They look good too. Has anyone got any and are they as durable as they look?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

Although I've not used the pans, I've done some limited research into their construction and have examined a couple of items. Plus, I know a couple of cooks who have used one or two pans. They seem to be a good, solid product, and one that I'd consider. Sorry I can't be of any more help.

shel


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Shel, I took the plunge and bought a 3qt saute pan (more excess baggage at the airport!). It cooks really evenly and cleans up a treat. I'm very happy with it!:roll:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Great to know that! If I didn't already have a 3qt sauté, the Viking would get very serious consideration. What has surprised me is that there are so few reviews and comments on these pans, although all that I came across were very favorable. I'd love to see it go head-to-head with a comparable All-Clad. Something tells me the Viking may be a better pan in some regards.

shel


----------



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

I inherited a Viking bundt pan from my grandmother. Boy, is that thing solid! I doubt I could find anything like that out on the market today. It's probably 30 or 40 years old. 

Seriously, if someone breaks in to my house I'm not going for the baseball bat - I'm gonna bundt him!


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Was just thinking the same chef! Although you really need arms like a certain Governor of California to wield it with confidence!:lol:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chef At Heart: just curious, but is that pan "Nordic Ware" rather than "Viking Ware"? I thought the Viking cookware was a relatively recent item on the market.

My mom also has a bundt pan that _is _Nordic Ware that's at least that old- and perfectly serviceable, too.


----------



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

You know what - you're right! It is Nordic.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I thought it might be. I remember a logo with a viking on it. Have a look: Welcome - Nordic Ware - Minneapolis, Minnesota, Manufacturers of quality Cookware, Bakeware, Microwave & Barbecue products


----------



## foodhacker (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the 9.5" fry pan as well as the 2qt. reduction sauce pan and I honestly love them and have informed my wife that no how many times she threatens me with bodily harm I WILL be adding to my collection .... which will include a couple of non-stick pans as well.
The major pain about all of it though is the nearest vicking outlet is about 2.5 - 3.0 hours away .... not to mention the price.
The reason I went with Viking instead of AllClad is the fact that Viking has more layers and it's one seriously stout piece of equipment.


----------

